# sweetest tbt member?



## Rasha (Jul 10, 2015)

I hope it's alright to make a thread like this because if it's not then feel free to use the Old Sparky~

*ahem* here goes~

during the time I spent here on TBT I've met some of the nicest, cutest and sweetest people who made me restore faith is humanity, I wish everyone was like that ;w;

which TBT members did you find to be the nicest, most polite and always willing to help and why? please no drama mama here mkay?

I think the nicest people I've met here were:
------------------------------------------
ellabella & Puffy (I miss u gurls)
Lolipop this girl is the cutest thing I've ever seen I swear
Miss Lily because she's very polite
Chunkybunneh because she's very generous
grufflepuff even though they're pretty new and I don't know them personally they offered to help by giving me an advice even though I didn't ask for it
Jake. they probably hate me for being a furry but I think they're too sweet for always providing the site with useful info and answering people's questions like they were born to do it haha
Aeryka because she'd always reply to my silly comments haha
Shadow Star haha I dunno I just find her really sweet
Thunder because they always politely replied to my comments which is something I never expected
Tina because she's the best mod no question about it, she's my inspiration <3

while I really don't know any of them that well what I've seen from them was enough for me to create this thread


----------



## tumut (Jul 10, 2015)

It honestly annoys me how bubbly and overly nice and sugar coat everything some people on this site can be.


----------



## boujee (Jul 10, 2015)

I have the most annoying, hardly anyone sweet tbh


----------



## ams (Jul 10, 2015)

Miily is the sweetest. She has a thread in the Train Station where she basically just helps people whenever she's on. I'm also not a fan of the super sugar-coated convos which is why someone like her who is sweet because of her actions really stands out.


----------



## milkyi (Jul 10, 2015)

Me, Just Kidding Chibi.Hoshi is nice


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2015)

RedTropicalFish. Sweetest, generous and most patient member here, I promise you.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 10, 2015)

Mariah is the most honest person I've met here!


----------



## kaitastrophe (Jul 10, 2015)

Hettie is just so sweet >v<
And mayorkaleigh as well.


----------



## doveling (Jul 10, 2015)

i feel mean saying this, but i don't think anyone is sweet here ;c
typing in a cute way or using smilies doesn't make you nice

im a hypocrite


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 11, 2015)

Shoutout to @Danielle. Even though were both busy and don't talk often, I still really appreciate that she was very helpful when I was reset my town.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I think the nicest people I've met here were:
> ------------------------------------------
> ellabella & Puffy (I miss u gurls)
> Lolipop this girl is the cutest thing I've ever seen I swear
> ...


You're an awful judge of character.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 11, 2015)

Slye said:


> It honestly annoys me how bubbly and overly nice and sugar coat everything some people on this site can be.



Yes. The world would be a much better place if we were all rude and hateful. I personally can't stand it when people are nice and polite to me.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Yes. The world would be a much better place if we were all rude and hateful. I personally can't stand it when people are nice and polite to me.



Well, I wouldn't want everyone to be rude and hateful... But it is pretty annoying when people act so happy all the time. It's obvious they're usually hiding something.


----------



## tumut (Jul 11, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Yes. The world would be a much better place if we were all rude and hateful. I personally can't stand it when people are nice and polite to me.



No. I like nice and polite members. Being nice is one thing, being bubbly and sugar coating everything is annoying. Some people try too hard. Let's not bring an arguement into this thread.


----------



## Espurr (Jul 11, 2015)

_I...  have no idea.  And I, for one, believe that I am not sweet._


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jul 11, 2015)

Emmatheweirdo


----------



## Tessie (Jul 11, 2015)

definitely Miily, she has helped so many people including me make progress in their town. 
i wouldnt be anywhere in my game like i am now if it wasnt for her generosity, she really takes the time out of her day to help others, such a sweetheart.


----------



## Orieii (Jul 11, 2015)

Miily and RedTropicalFish <3 
They are both the sweetest and kindest people I've ever met ; v ;


----------



## riummi (Jul 11, 2015)

Can't remember the names but everyone here is generally quite nice and always willing to help~


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 11, 2015)

Most of the people here are really nice people. I don't think someone can be "too nice", but I like it when people show some personality. I usually try to be really nice and polite to people when I first meet them, but after we break the ice after a little while, I may try to poke fun at other people (usually not in a mean-spirited way but more in a lighthearted way) or start using sarcasm. There are many users who are very generous with sales and giveaways, but if I just grab the items and don't really have a conversation, it is hard to know if that person is fun to hang out with or not. So while many people here are sweet, socially interacting with them can be awkward at times.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2015)

I've encountered some extremely sweet, kind, and patient people over the last couple of days. They all deserve some shout outs but there's been so many I can't possibly name them all. I've got mad love for you guys!


----------



## Prabha (Jul 11, 2015)

Lolipup


----------



## kwhomp (Jul 11, 2015)

I am new to TBT, but I have seen a lot of nice people post on here ^_^


----------



## Chunkybunneh (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I hope it's alright to make a thread like this because if it's not then feel free to use the Old Sparky~
> 
> *ahem* here goes~
> 
> ...



;-; oh my goodness i just saw this thread right now, you're the generous one cookies~ Thank you for mentioning me! There have been a lot of very genuinely nice and helpful people i've met on this forum. It's crazy how selfless some people can be, i try to be selfless and do some giveaways to give back and such but man theres people here that stump me. A few of the people i've met and would like to mention are Cou (for being my first positive wifi rating/trade) she trusted me that I had fauna even though i had just joined<3, squidward for his awesome giveaways without asking for anything in return, and  ACanelleNL she is the loveliest person, she gave me a wonderful tour around her beautiful town and is the easiest person to talk to, then theres hipsterdavid, he is always willing to help others out for free and has alot of patience, honekoneko for giving me punchy for free <3 ty tyty, then kaede gave me a crown when i was very low in bells for free (pulling at my heart strings here) and r-cookies for doing an awesome game giveaway for mermaid set, i'll never forget it!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 11, 2015)

Totally me. Just kidding I'm probably like the least nice person, or at least I am in my head, I usually don't put my negativity out as much as I want to... >.<


----------



## louise23 (Jul 11, 2015)

Lots of people are really nice here there have been helping me out a lot


----------



## Forek (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I hope it's alright to make a thread like this because if it's not then feel free to use the Old Sparky~
> 
> *ahem* here goes~
> 
> ...



Ashtot. LOL obviously im joking. I don't know really but some are nice but I can't name right now cause i forgot one is * phabably prahba*


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Totally me. Just kidding I'm probably like the least nice person, or at least I am in my head, I usually don't put my negativity out as much as I want to... >.<



to be honest with you I actually always found you to be very sweet, I wanted to tell you earlier but alas my memory is a dory ^^


----------



## Cory (Jul 11, 2015)

ashtot and trundle


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 11, 2015)

badcrumbs probably. Although I know a lot of really sweet members (line group basically lmao)

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zaidaa was really sweet too, when she was active


----------



## peppy villager (Jul 11, 2015)

Miily! I don't think I've actually ever talked to her, but she helps SO many people and is always so nice.


----------



## biibii (Jul 11, 2015)

kikiii or Peebers and AwkwardSwedishFish

Miss them all rip


----------



## Celestefey (Jul 11, 2015)

Well I think there are lots of really sweet and awesome people on here, but...

I'd have to say that Saylor is really awesome, I always enjoy being able to talk to her! 

Also, EndlessElements, but she doesn't really use the forums anymore. She's really sweet and cool (and has an amazing Tumblr blog). xD


----------



## Wewikk (Jul 11, 2015)

I nominate myself because i'm always trying to help out even though I ask for a lot of stuff in different areas of the forums I always find ways to give back to people,For example if I ask for a picture I work with them so if I give them a few more bells for something then it helps them make money and get what I want,I also defend people if someone is trolling there thread or asking too many times for something.

Thanks


----------



## leximo (Jul 11, 2015)

me.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jul 11, 2015)

Kaiaa. She's so sweet.


----------



## SockHead (Jul 11, 2015)

Javocado and Natty r like my Peanut butter and jelly, or uh, piss n ****. whatever they like better ^_^


----------



## Aestivate (Jul 11, 2015)

Although I'm not anywhere near sweet myself, I find Kaiaa, bradcrumbs, Vida and turtle-queen to be really friendly. 



Red Cat said:


> Most of the people here are really nice people. I don't think someone can be "too nice", but I like it when people show some personality.  There are many users who are very generous with sales and giveaways, but if I just grab the items and don't really have a conversation, it is hard to know if that person is fun to hang out with or not. So while many people here are sweet, socially interacting with them can be awkward at times.


I second this.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 11, 2015)

SockHead said:


> Javocado and Natty r like my Peanut butter and jelly, or uh, piss n ****. whatever they like better ^_^



piss n ****


----------



## Aeryka (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> Aeryka because she'd always reply to my silly comments haha


Awe! You're definitely one of the nicest people I've met on here too c:
Here's a list:
R-Cookies
Kirindrake 
Simple
badcrumbs
ThatoneCcj
Azza
Noir
Peebers
Chicken-dentures
Ninie
Oliy
Nele
Chaotix
Kaiaa
..I've met so many nice people it's hard to list~ basically everyone I listed are either really generous people, sweet, thoughtful, nice to chat to, or I've encountered them in a good way even if I didn't talk to them much at all~


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 11, 2015)

jav because he's generous and does tons of giveaways and has given me collectible gifts randomly and he's really funny to snapchat with, along with being generally nice to everyone on the site.

i still hate u for taking screenshots qq


----------



## RhinoK (Jul 11, 2015)

the real question is why no one has said my name??


----------



## Lolipup (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> ellabella & Puffy (I miss u gurls)
> Lolipop this girl is the cutest thing I've ever seen I swear
> Miss Lily because she's very polite
> Chunkybunneh because she's very generous
> ...



WHAT- Oh my gosh- cookies... I can't thank you enough for being so absolutely nice to me! <3 thank you so much for calling me one of the sweetest- golly, you are super sweet too!...now give me a hug. ;w;


As for the sweetest in my book.. R-Cookies for being such a sweetheart to me. (thank you so much for complimenting my GFX, that really made me happy the other day! ;w; )

Ethre for being an absolutely amazing ghoul friend and so caring towards me. <3

and MySonicPlush for being inspiring and totally sweet! ^^



Prabha said:


> Lolipup



and last but not least...I was just about to mention this girl~ <3 she's the most sweetest in my book, she brightens up my day all of the time and as expected she's always there to butter me up. <3 ( No one touch the Prabha, she's my favourite~ )


----------



## Rasha (Jul 11, 2015)

Lolipup said:


> WHAT- Oh my gosh- cookies... I can't thank you enough for being so absolutely nice to me! <3 thank you so much for calling me one of the sweetest- golly, you are super sweet too!...now give me a hug. ;w;
> 
> 
> As for the sweetest in my book.. R-Cookies for being such a sweetheart to me. (thank you so much for complimenting my GFX, that really made me happy the other day! ;w; )
> ...



*BIG IMAGINARY HUG YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* ;w;


----------



## Lolipup (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> *BIG IMAGINARY HUG YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE* ;w;








<3 WE GOT THIS.​


----------



## Dae Min (Jul 11, 2015)

The sweetest members are DarkDesertFox, doggaroo, X2k5a7y, and Lolipup! They have made my time here really fun and enjoyable, and it wouldn't be the same without them. I consider them all to be my besties!

DarkDesertFox is also the most amazing boyfriend in the world. I love you, sweetie <3


----------



## Heyden (Jul 11, 2015)

Peachi and Chibi.Hoshi I guess


----------



## himeki (Jul 11, 2015)

There are some really nice people on here, but a lot of it is unfortunately sugar coated. People who act nice b*** about you behind your back, and people can change from nice to horrible.
Shout out to Kain, Kirin, Lolipup, and quite a few others for being FANTASTIC


----------



## pepperini (Jul 11, 2015)

i like to think there are a lot of nice people on here, but milly is one of the most generous, i think.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 11, 2015)

LaBelleFleur, cadbberry, and greenbell are my best friends on TBT


----------



## mintellect (Jul 11, 2015)

I have met several nice people, but I don't feel I know anyone well enough to name them on this thread.


----------



## kaylagirl (Jul 11, 2015)

Miily, Simple, and Kirindrake


----------



## Beleated_Media (Jul 11, 2015)

peoyne said:


> i feel mean saying this, but i don't think anyone is sweet here ;c
> typing in a cute way or using smilies doesn't make you nice
> 
> im a hypocrite



I agree with this so much.


----------



## Royce (Jul 11, 2015)

alot of people are really nice here like actually nice unlike ehem, (some type of candy)   fake people,


----------



## Kaiserin (Jul 11, 2015)

oppimoo!She let me get Marshal ;w;♥


----------



## AmenFashion (Jul 11, 2015)

I've met a couple genuinely nice people on here, but not usually, let's be real.


----------



## Goth (Jul 12, 2015)

Kaiaa is the best


----------



## Stil (Jul 12, 2015)

Space Dandy


----------



## riummi (Jul 12, 2015)

strange i dont see my name...hmm xD


----------



## Javocado (Jul 12, 2015)

Elin said:


> jav because he's generous and does tons of giveaways and has given me collectible gifts randomly and he's really funny to snapchat with, along with being generally nice to everyone on the site.
> 
> i still hate u for taking screenshots qq





SockHead said:


> Javocado and Natty r like my Peanut butter and jelly, or uh, piss n ****. whatever they like better ^_^



Love yall :,,,)


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

Definitely not me c:


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 12, 2015)

Saylor's sweet as sugar.



Nebudelic said:


> Definitely not me c:



you're a combination of sour and spicy.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 12, 2015)

Lol yep pretty much


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jul 12, 2015)

P e p p e r is by far one of the nicest people I've met here. 
I have connection problems meaning I can't connect to some peoples towns but I can connect to hers, she always ready to help me out and she's just super nice.


----------



## M O L K O (Jul 12, 2015)

Me


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 12, 2015)

Chibi.Hoshi, Keitara, p e p p e r, Miily, Juudai (he doesn't come on as much but he gave away a lot unorderables and was really nice :c), R-Cookies...there's a lot.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk.. duh


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 12, 2015)

probably m'self


----------



## Money Hunter (Jul 12, 2015)

keitara


----------



## matt (Jul 12, 2015)

weres my nomination


----------



## sour (Jul 12, 2015)

Haven't really come across any unsweet TBT members, everyone is really nice and courteous. Simple and tassberri are both v sweet, yeah...


----------



## tomothy (Jul 12, 2015)

finnian tbh


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 12, 2015)

Me

Duh

(JK but, everyone hates me lol)


----------



## Zanessa (Jul 12, 2015)

DEEZ NUTZ. 

Nah there's a lot of sweet people around. Can't name them all because that list would take up like 238943289 whole pages so


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Ahah, I think I come across more salty than sweet, although I try to be lmao.

Forgot about Miharu when I posted, she is so sweet


----------



## jasa11 (Jul 12, 2015)

me obviously..


----------



## dudeabides (Jul 12, 2015)

Nobody is nicer to me than good ol' Puny parker.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 12, 2015)

mysonicplush said:


> DarkDesertFox is also the most amazing boyfriend in the world. I love you, sweetie <3



I love you too <3 

I think my answer is pretty obvious. MySonicPlush has been the sweetest person I've met on here and is always making me happy.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

I just remembered i haven't mentioned that there are other great people I've met besides the ones i mentioned in my OP that i met throughout my stay on this site ^^


----------



## piichinu (Jul 13, 2015)

I haven't really met any nice people. Just people who were decent human beings
But then again we all have different definitions of "nice"

- - - Post Merge - - -



peoyne said:


> i feel mean saying this, but i don't think anyone is sweet here ;c
> typing in a cute way or using smilies doesn't make you nice
> 
> im a hypocrite


Agreed. + a lot of those people are fake

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> There are some really nice people on here, but a lot of it is unfortunately sugar coated. People who act nice b*** about you behind your back, and people can change from nice to horrible.
> Shout out to Kain, Kirin, Lolipup, and quite a few others for being FANTASTIC


TRU af

- - - Post Merge - - -

Now people who are mean, that's just something for itself


----------



## Royce (Jul 13, 2015)

no one is really nice here, like if one person has one different opinion all of the other people just attack you for having an opinion, and the people in those villager trade pounce on each other and throw rude comments when they don't win. like have some manners some of you, and others just ignore the actual comments that can help them and they just take notice of the ones like "omg hope you feel better" like wtf people are trying to help, like a certain thread with "water conserving sucks" or something like that, people try to explain but the op only took notice of the people who agree with her. ugh.


----------



## Prabha (Jul 13, 2015)

Forek said:


> Ashtot. LOL obviously im joking. I don't know really but some are nice but I can't name right now cause i forgot one is * phabably prahba*



pls stop omg with the puns

nah I'm not as nice as most of the people on here XD Ty though


----------



## allykitty (Jul 13, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> kikiii or Peebers and AwkwardSwedishFish
> 
> Miss them all rip



I agree with kikiii!


----------



## Rasha (Jul 13, 2015)

Royce said:


> no one is really nice here, like if one person has one different opinion all of the other people just attack you for having an opinion, and the people in those villager trade pounce on each other and throw rude comments when they don't win. like have some manners some of you, and others just ignore the actual comments that can help them and they just take notice of the ones like "omg hope you feel better" like wtf people are trying to help, like a certain thread with "water conserving sucks" or something like that, people try to explain but the op only took notice of the people who agree with her. ugh.



I am very sorry that u had to experience these things (or did u) from such people who are being immature and childish. I honestly never experienced anything close to it in the villager trading plaza section, guess I was lucky but honestly since this is the Internet u have to be prepared for anything since everyone is free to say whatever they want. I have however seen a lot of rude comments and harassment in brewster's cafe. But even if there are so many jerks out there that doesn't mean we have to be negative about everyone because as a human it's quiet easy to be nice just like it's easy to be an ******* and people are born different ^^


----------



## Forek (Jul 13, 2015)

There's alot of different people in the world. Some act nice then backstab you as soon as you do something, but as R-cookies said, this is the internet. Maybe some are the nicest people in the world but people have hated them on the internet and they just act mean. I hope you notice the good people on here, not just the mean ones. But heres a quote from somebody: " If you only look for the flaws in people, everybody will be bad. "

Forgot to quote royces post lol oops


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 13, 2015)

Me :3


----------



## Swiftstream (Jul 13, 2015)

I think for the most part, there are many people on TBT are willing to help others. I've met quite a few, especially when I first joined.


----------



## tumut (Jul 13, 2015)

Luna Moonbug is nice, but she's not really active anymore. She was always willing to help with acnl stuff and always pretty straightfoward. Also Kainaronele and MayorGong both for transferring and holding Jeremiah for  a long time for me when I was having issues with my 3DS.


----------



## kikiiii (Jul 13, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> kikiii or Peebers and AwkwardSwedishFish
> 
> Miss them all rip





allykitty said:


> I agree with kikiii!



ahhHH THANK U BEEBS


----------



## Forek (Jul 14, 2015)

Yay ur back <3


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2015)

Not me. Mariah's the sweetest.


----------



## Ashtot (Jul 14, 2015)

Alice said:


> Not me.



thats debateable


----------



## Alice (Jul 14, 2015)

Ashtot said:


> thats debateable



Aw, sweetie.


----------



## nami26 (Jul 14, 2015)

ummmm me duh.. jk but i think mariah, sa chan, alice and r cookies are the nicest tbt members... but me of course as well...


----------



## Rasha (Jul 14, 2015)

Pika123 said:


> ummmm me duh.. jk but i think mariah, sa chan, alice and r cookies are the nicest tbt members... but me of course as well...



U r the nicest and the sweetest gurl! U and lars and troxifoxi and DarkDesertFox and Apple and Forek and Myst ^^
I did say there are other ppl than the lest its just some were  reset and what i remembered lol x3


----------



## Azza (Jul 14, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> U r the nicest and the sweetest gurl! U and lars and troxifoxi and DarkDesertFox and Apple and Forek and Myst ^^
> I did say there are other ppl than the lest its just some were  reset and what i remembered lol x3



Aheh, I know you meant to put my name down  jks your GR8  
A few people who have been really nice to me are Jacob_lawall, daniducky face who isn't very active anymore, and 3DewDrops! But TBT is full of great members


----------



## Rasha (Jul 14, 2015)

Azza said:


> Aheh, I know you meant to put my name down  jks your GR8
> A few people who have been really nice to me are Jacob_lawall, daniducky face who isn't very active anymore, and 3DewDrops! But TBT is full of great members



Haha ive been here on tbt for what feels like eternity and ive met so many cool peeps! I actually like most of the members here. Even the two or 3 ppl i disliked before really grew on me but to list all lol id prolly get banned XD


----------



## biibii (Jul 14, 2015)

Beardo omg!  Also Joselyn.png and Aeryka haha


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 14, 2015)

All of you guys are just the sweetest people here.


----------



## Bostostar (Jul 14, 2015)

Bunnybea was super nice


----------



## Forek (Jul 14, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> U r the nicest and the sweetest gurl! U and lars and troxifoxi and DarkDesertFox and Apple and Forek and Myst ^^
> I did say there are other ppl than the lest its just some were  reset and what i remembered lol x3



Aw, I'm not really that nice actually but i try to help anybody who needs help. You're one of the nicest I've seen on here since I've been here.


----------



## Zeiro (Jul 14, 2015)

My vote is for Chibi.Hoshi


----------



## Mango (Jul 14, 2015)

me and leave me alone


----------



## Jacob (Jul 17, 2015)

Azza said:


> Aheh, I know you meant to put my name down  jks your GR8
> A few people who have been really nice to me are Jacob_lawall, daniducky face who isn't very active anymore, and 3DewDrops! But TBT is full of great members



o my gosh i wasnt expecting to see my name!!! ilysm <3 ur so sweet!!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i find a lot of members really sweet, but the top of my list are P e p p e r, Miily, duckyluv, happinessdelight, Chunkybunneh, Pokemanz, Nijinymphia and Cinn_mon


----------



## Bellsprout (Jul 17, 2015)

Just off the top of my head, Miily and Bunnybea. There are so many more nice people here though -- those are just the first names that come to mind.


----------



## ReXyx3 (Jul 18, 2015)

There are some really sweet people on this site, too many to list in my opinion. A lot people on here have helped me out, whether it was with my wishlist, my dreamies, an art freebie or just being an awesome person when I'm having a bad day. I know a some tend to focus on the negatives but these people  have always managed to help me look pass them. I've made some really great friends on this forum, so thanks for everything guys. ^-^


----------



## Brad (Jul 18, 2015)

Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



me


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 18, 2015)

I've met some lovely people on here <3, Cou, the great brain (fellow pooh fan ), r-Cookies, pepper....etc


----------



## Rasha (Jul 18, 2015)

Brad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to kill u >:C

- - - Post Merge - - -

Man I feel so guilty for not mentioning so many amazing people. Please understand XD


----------



## Wrathie83 (Jul 18, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I want to kill u >:C
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Man I feel so guilty for not mentioning so many amazing people. Please understand XD



I knew it!!!! Iwata got reincarnated as R-Cookies?!?!?!?


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 18, 2015)

so far I have to say Oliy is very sweet,also me her skype very often and I have such a fun time talking to her,she is very nice,plus she is a cutie 3.14

oh and Umeiko I skype with them whenever they are on and  they are  also a huge sweetie pie
I really wish I could talk to them more TBH because I also enjoy talking to them

but yeah besides those two I have no one else
since those two are the only people here on the forums who I actually connected with,
so it's easier for me to form an opinion on them.


----------



## kelpy (Jul 18, 2015)

Uhh maybe NijiNymphia, she was really nice ;3

I don't know any people here. But I know like 85% of you are all polite and nice.


----------



## oswaldies (Jul 18, 2015)

No one likes me
but everyone is sweet .v. ♡​


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 18, 2015)

I wouldn't say that I am the sweetest one because even if I was generous at times, I also was ungrateful at other times, which is not sweet. Besides, I don't feel like bragging. I would rather appreciate other members here.

In my opinion, I would definitely go with Tina on this. She's so sweet that she even won the "nicest member" award in the last TBT People's Choice Awards. I even voted for her in that category.

As for non-mods, I would say Vizionari, ellabella12345, and Chibi.Hoshi. They're so easy to get along with, and for the past 10 to 11 months, I have never developed any conflict with them.



Jellonoes said:


> Uhh maybe NijiNymphia, she was really nice ;3
> 
> I don't know any people here.



You should spend more time here. There's a lot of nice members here too. That's how I met a lot of members here.



Mango said:


> me and *leave me alone*



That doesn't sound very sweet at all.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jul 18, 2015)

Nebudelic said:


> so far I have to say Oliy is very sweet,also me her skype very often and I have such a fun time talking to her,she is very nice,plus she is a cutie 3.14
> 
> oh and Umeiko I skype with them whenever they are on and  they are  also a huge sweetie pie
> I really wish I could talk to them more TBH because I also enjoy talking to them
> ...



YEAH, LOVE YOU TOO!!111


----------



## Jamborenium (Jul 19, 2015)

:U uh...thanks?,  not sure if that was sarcasm lol
But uhmmm...yeah heheh


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

@C u c c o: Oh, come on you...  I'm flattered, buddy.

Anyway I don't consider myself to be sweet as to go out of my way to help others, but I am nice and like to joke around a lot.  Idk, I mean I'm not mean but I'm not sugar-coatingly sweet either.  I AM at least nice and respectful nice to everyone I meet though.

Anyway, here's my list.  Note I haven't known most of you guys long, but I do find a lot of people to be nice on here:

Keep in mind I am looking around and making sure not to forget anyone

Javocado
C u c c o
Azza
Pufflekirby21
Jake.
Tina
Kaiaa
00jachna
Monkey D Luffy
AkatsukiYoshi
ShinyYoshi
BellGreen
Celestefey
Colour Bandit
justice
Kippla
Kuma
Leanne
lynn105
MadisonCrossing
mariop476
MayorEvvie
Sabby
SecondSider
Silversea
Sockhead
Yui Z
KaydeeKrunk
Thunder
Jennifer
Jason
Beardo
Prof Gallows
Justin
Jeremy
ZR388
Earth-Wolf Howl
Hikari

And that's all I can think of for now.  If I forgot to mention someone I'll add you in later.  But to be honest, I can't pick a "Sweetest" member.  Everyone I've met on this forum is nice, even the people I don't even talk to or interact with.  You guys are the reason I keep using this forum.  In fact, this is the most posts and longest time I've ever spent on a forum (More than twice as long as other forums), and the whole TBT staff as well as all you members make it special.  Thank you.


----------



## Mariah (Jul 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> @C u c c o: Oh, come on you...  I'm flattered, buddy.
> 
> Anyway I don't consider myself to be sweet as to go out of my way to help others, but I am nice and like to joke around a lot.  Idk, I mean I'm not mean but I'm not sugar-coatingly sweet either.  I AM at least nice and respectful nice to everyone I meet though.
> 
> ...


You may want to rethink some of those people.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You may want to rethink some of those people.



Nope, I have no second thoughts on any of the people I listed.  If I did I wouldn't have added them.  They're all nice, and it's my opinion.


----------



## Cory (Jul 19, 2015)

Mariah said:


> You may want to rethink some of those people.



she is correct


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

Cory said:


> she is correct



Eh, not especially. Don't turn this into the favourite members thread.


----------



## device (Jul 19, 2015)

fk u all then!!

nobody is ever nice to me lol


----------



## Clavis (Jul 19, 2015)

Peebers, Kanaa, ElysiaCrossing, R-Cookies (o wait that's u), MatryoshkaKat, Enzo, Snickersnee and basically everyone from the skype group <3.


----------



## eggs (Jul 19, 2015)

uhh, i think this is more of a "favorite TBT members" thread, but i guess redtropicalfish and chicken-dentures are really nice, at least to me.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

Clavis said:


> Peebers, Kanaa, ElysiaCrossing, R-Cookies (o wait that's u), MatryoshkaKat, Enzo, Snickersnee and basically everyone from the skype group <3.



Teeeheeheeeee
ah leik it when ma name iz mentionedzz :B

Thats it, im keeping this sig/av forevarrr XD NOT

- - - Post Merge - - -



fwts said:


> fk u all then!!
> 
> nobody is ever nice to me lol



LIES! *stares into your soul*


----------



## inkling (Jul 19, 2015)

I vot e the mods. Everybody on here acts decent due to moderation. Though I guess it's sweet when I get random gifts as well. Ty.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

eggs said:


> uhh, i think this is more of a "favorite TBT members" thread, but i guess redtropicalfish and chicken-dentures are really nice, at least to me.



I guess so. I was gonna mention it awhile back but on second thought, I thought that you could think someone was sweet without them being your favourite. Even thats kind of stretching it, perhaps. Oh well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2015)

eggs said:


> uhh, i think this is more of a "favorite TBT members" thread, but i guess redtropicalfish and chicken-dentures are really nice, at least to me.



Your favorite members don't have to be the sweetest members. And the sweetest members don't have to be your favorites either. It matters based on how nice others have been to you, even if they aren't your favorite.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

inkling said:


> I vot e the mods. Everybody on here acts decent due to moderation. Though I guess it's sweet when I get random gifts as well. Ty.



Yes and no. There are people who continue their less than sunny disposition even after numerous bans.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 19, 2015)

I already knew about the "favorite tbt member" thread before making this one, they are different 
In this thread you mention the members who you think are the nicest (being sweet-helpful-polite..etc) they don't even have be your friends


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 19, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> I already knew about the "favorite tbt member" thread before making this one, they are different
> In this thread you mention the members who you think are the nicest (being sweet-helpful-polite..etc) they don't even have be your friends



That's my point too.

Anyway, I would also like to add Crunchy for that recent giveaway I participated in. She's generous.


----------



## oreo (Jul 19, 2015)

snapdragon and buttercup
they are sweet babes


----------



## 00jachna (Jul 19, 2015)

Sweet is a fairly strong word imo.

Using these:    and similar dosen't make you sweet

using this style of text dosen't make you sweet

Constantly being sorry for everything dosen't make you sweet (imo)

Being sweet to me is helping another member even though you have no reason to do so. To take time out of your day to make another persons day a tad bit better.

I'd like to chose Miily because from what I have seen/heard she helps everyone with pretty much everything


----------



## ams (Jul 19, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Sweet is a fairly strong word imo.
> 
> Using these:    and similar dosen't make you sweet
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd have to agree. It would have been nice if this thread was more about people who go out of their way to help everybody rather than turning into a huge circle jerk but what can you do.


----------



## Alice (Jul 19, 2015)

ams said:


> Yeah I'd have to agree. It would have been nice if this thread was more about people who go out of their way to help everybody rather than turning into a huge circle jerk but what can you do.



Honestly, im starting to think someone should just make a member shoutout thread.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 23, 2015)

ams said:


> Yeah I'd have to agree. It would have been nice if this thread was more about people who go out of their way to help everybody rather than turning into a huge circle jerk but what can you do.



this is kind of the point of this thread, some people did misunderstood it because a person sees something different than the others, it's part of being human really and you can't change it *shrug*

- - - Post Merge - - -

continuing: I'm not going to argue with everyone I disagree with really because it's very easy to cluster threads with arguments and cursing them with drama in Brewster's cafe, no?


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 23, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> finnian tbh



i miss them :c


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 23, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> this is kind of the point of this thread, some people did misunderstood it because a person sees something different than the others, it's part of being human really and you can't change it *shrug*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> continuing: I'm not going to argue with everyone I disagree with really because it's very easy to cluster threads with arguments and cursing them with drama in Brewster's cafe, no?



Yeah, I really hate how arguments ruin good discussions, including opinions on who you think is nice on the forums.

More members I can safely say that they're sweet are some of the few members that have left or said that they left, including daniduckyface, wishy the star, leela, deerui, and sej. I'll never forget these girls and how sweet they are.


----------



## Peebers (Jul 25, 2015)

me. i am the sweetest tbt member i know


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 26, 2015)

Aint I sweet too? What have I done wrong here?


----------



## mogyay (Jul 26, 2015)

maru chan and prayingmantis


----------



## JellyDitto (Jul 26, 2015)

Mango


----------



## Mango (Jul 26, 2015)

JellyDitto said:


> Mango



omg? thank you ah

same for you honestly


----------



## Chipped-Teacup (Jul 26, 2015)

Is it bad that I only recognise half of these names? Anyway, most people are really nice on here, couldn't choose just one


----------



## Loriii (Aug 2, 2015)

One of the nicest person I've met on here. Really, really sweet friend


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Too many to choose... But Naekoya comes to mind ^^.


----------



## starlark (Aug 3, 2015)

too many to choose! almost everyone here has been courteous and kind, though none really stand out to me (probably because there's too many heh)
i'll say one thing though, dishonesty and amazingly, brutal, slightly sarcastic honesty are two things that instantly tell me to stay away. not resent them or anything, just stay away, because that's where my emotions tend to spiral out of control. dishonesty because you just never know what's true and what's not. brutal honesty because it tends to be the case that even though they're "just telling the truth" they may be offending me or other people and it's not just a case where you can say "that's not right". sure, you can say your opinion but don't be a complete jerk about it and if someone wants to say that's not okay you need to listen. also if you just disguise nastiness with brutal honesty you're just a bad piece of work.

but lol im not shading anyone here in particular i've just come back


----------



## Buggy (Aug 3, 2015)

All of you <3


----------



## kayleee (Aug 3, 2015)

My mom


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

this thread is still alive....
sigh, I kind of have a change in heart but I'm not gonna edit anything, because sometimes it ain't easy forming words that describe one's feeling, eh


----------



## Megamaw (Aug 3, 2015)

Sweetest?

No, I don't think I've licked anyone on this forum.

Yet. I'll get back to you when I sample a few, and can give an adequate guess as to who on TBT, truly, tastes the sweetest.


----------



## Rasha (Aug 3, 2015)

Megamaw said:


> Sweetest?
> 
> No, I don't think I've licked anyone on this forum.
> 
> Yet. I'll get back to you when I sample a few, and can give an adequate guess as to who on TBT, truly, tastes the sweetest.



I taste like hummus and kebabs, you can sample but you might regret it


----------



## PeeBraiin (Aug 3, 2015)

Shout out to @pepper and @melyora


----------



## AppleCracker (Aug 3, 2015)

Jetix. He always buys me flowers. Such a sweetheart <3


----------



## Chaotix (Aug 3, 2015)

Tianna,Aerkya,Shadow Star,xiaonu and Yui-Z


----------



## Tianna (Aug 3, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Tianna,Aerkya,Shadow Star,xiaonu and Yui-Z



Omg you're so nice!! >u<


----------



## Byngo (Aug 3, 2015)

shoutouts to the IRC group and the splatoon group!! everyone in those two groups are amazing


----------



## jiny (Aug 3, 2015)

No one wants to say me xP

I would say miily, neester, and universal jellyfish. Everyone here is so nice! I can't pick out of almost thousands of people


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 3, 2015)

Obviously Cake is, because she taste like cake~haha not really 

No really, peace to all the peeps who helped me move towns, held things for me, or generally made this site nicer than most other forums~  You all know who you are ;-}


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Aug 4, 2015)

I think TheCreeperHugz is very sweet.

To be honest most people on this site I would consider to be sweet and nice people.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 4, 2015)

Megamaw said:


> Sweetest?
> 
> No, I don't think I've licked anyone on this forum.
> 
> Yet. I'll get back to you when I sample a few, and can give an adequate guess as to who on TBT, truly, tastes the sweetest.




XD this made me have a good laugh.


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 4, 2015)

Chaotix said:


> Tianna,Aerkya,Shadow Star,xiaonu and Yui-Z



Aw Thank you. ;v; you're the sweetest too. Always checking in to say hello~


----------



## riummi (Aug 5, 2015)

crystalmilktea and simple c: (and a few other of my friends as well!) ty for putting up with me hah


----------



## applecarts (Aug 5, 2015)

I think that there are a lot of really helpful and kind people on here! I think that such people just don't tend to be very popular. I saw Miily mentioned and I second that *100 emoji* (generosity aside, she is genuinely very kind)

I haven't interacted extensively with many users on here, but I know from experience that Cou is super nice and pleasant to interact with!


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

oh look an old thread

hope yall dont mind me @ ing u 

@Blink. @lieryl @pipty @Babo @Saiki Kusuo @chocosongee @milktae @winkokumma @xara @Weiss Schnee @ohare01 @*The Oakboro Mayor* 

tnx for making sure i dont die orz


----------



## Corrie (Jul 11, 2020)

@Miharu by a mile!


----------



## biibii (Jul 11, 2020)

@Miharu @BungoTheElf @Blink. 
@Cadbberry @*The Oakboro Mayor* @skarmoury @lieryl @seularin


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 11, 2020)

seularin said:


> oh look an old thread
> 
> hope yall dont mind me @ ing u
> 
> ...


i’m honered that you thought of me  but @xara @lieryl @Blink. @Izuku Midoriya and @Miharu are amazing as well (and you of course eheh)


----------



## xara (Jul 11, 2020)

seularin said:


> oh look an old thread
> 
> hope yall dont mind me @ ing u
> 
> ...





*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> i’m honered that you thought of me  but @xara @lieryl @Blink. and @Miharu are amazing as well (and you of course eheh)



homies i’m crying i wasn’t expecting to show up in this thread
——————————
@Blink. @*The Oakboro Mayor* @seularin @chocosongee @Izuku Midoriya are absolute sweethearts <3


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

seularin said:


> oh look an old thread
> 
> hope yall dont mind me @ ing u
> 
> ...


The fact I'm on here im flattered 

Lets see

@ProbablyNotJosuke is my best friend ily
And my other friends @seularin @Saltyy @Rosie977 @Milky star @chocosongee @Shellzilla @Clockwise @Enxssi @Seastar @ForeverALoan

ILY ALL


----------



## Ichiban (Jul 11, 2020)

@Jez  and @xSuperMario64x  are pretty cool


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

I ARE HAVE BEEN SUMMONED 
LET'S SEE 
@ohare01 
@Rosie977 
@Seastar 
@ForeverALoan 
@Weiss Schnee 
@seularin 
@Clockwise 

why are you all so nice I have too many to put on this list

	Post automatically merged: Jul 11, 2020

top tier is consisted of @ohare01 @Rosie977  and @ForeverALoan


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

My memory might be bad, but here...

@ohare01
@Saltyy 
@Clockwise
@Rosie977 
@Izuku Midoriya 
@Weiss Schnee 
@Enxssi 
@ForeverALoan 
@Milky star
@Shellzilla 
@StarParty8 
@Your Local Wild Child 
@*The Oakboro Mayor*


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 11, 2020)

Seastar said:


> My memory might be bad, but here...
> 
> @ohare01
> @Saltyy
> ...


W- w-hat about me


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

Oof forgot about some of the other cool people
@StarParty8
@Kurb has big brain
@BlushingTokki77
@Enxssi


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> Oof forgot about some of the other cool people
> @StarParty8
> @Kurb has big brain
> @BlushingTokki77


what about Josuke


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> W- w-hat about me


Well, I did say my memory was bad.
Ooooh yeah...
@Kurb
@BlushingTokki77 
@ProbablyNotJosuke 
@xSuperMario64x


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 11, 2020)

I have seen a lot of very nice people
@ohare01
@ForeverALoan
@Roxy10
@*The Oakboro Mayor*
@Saltyy
@Clockwise
@Mick
@Seastar
@Kurb
@Rosie977
@Crash 
if I forgot u lmk lol


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> what about Josuke


more cool people
@ProbablyNotJosuke 
@Cadycat 
@*The Oakboro Mayor*
@xara 

dang it why is tbt just the best forum


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> more cool people
> @ProbablyNotJosuke
> @Cadycat
> @*The Oakboro Mayor*
> ...


Ikr too many sweet people here ;;


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

this is the best forum and I will die by that


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Hey, I forgot another lol.

@Mick


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> this is the best forum and I will die by that


Same

This is the only one I've felt at home on


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> Same
> 
> This is the only one I've felt at home on


on the last forum I was on I was seen as LITERALLY THE WORST MEMBER


----------



## Seastar (Jul 11, 2020)

Curse my poor memory. Here's more.
@xara 
@Ciary 
@Treeleaf 
@MapleSilver 
@moonnoodle 
@Pinkshade 
@Rosewater


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 11, 2020)

Oh frick I forgot some toooo
@xara 
@MapleSilver 
@xTech 
@Jhine7 
@Your Local Wild Child 

=)


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

almost forgot
@moonnoodle
@Your Local Wild Child


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jul 11, 2020)

I say jihux. She literally kept her town open to let everyone catalogue for FREE every day for such a long time. I am not friends with her but that is an absolute example of being a true pillar of the community. She helped me and so many others complete our catalogues, and was never unkind or impatient and was just generous with her time. I imagine it was a lot of work, and she just did it out of the kindness of her heart. And that, to me, is the best example of being the nicest person here on the forums.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 11, 2020)

I love this thread! I’ll add @Darcy94x because I always see her doing nice things for others. @LilBabyDelirium for her wishing well thread and giveaways @Xeleron for being cool and @Hobowire for giving me an entire pirate outfit.


----------



## ecstasy (Jul 11, 2020)

Saltyy said:


> on the last forum I was on I was seen as LITERALLY THE WORST MEMBER


the last one I was on I was just unknown
Gamefaqs
this is the first forum dedicated to one game I've joined tho


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 11, 2020)

ohare01 said:


> The fact I'm on here im flattered
> 
> Lets see
> 
> ...





Saltyy said:


> I ARE HAVE BEEN SUMMONED
> LET'S SEE
> @ohare01
> @Rosie977
> ...





Seastar said:


> My memory might be bad, but here...
> 
> @ohare01
> @Saltyy
> ...





BlushingTokki77 said:


> I have seen a lot of very nice people
> @ohare01
> @ForeverALoan
> @Roxy10
> ...


Ahh I can't believe it, thanks!
Tbt is by far the nicest forum
Alright let's see here...
@ohare01
@Saltyy
@Seastar
@ForeverALoan
@Clockwise
@ProbablyNotJosuke
@Enxssi
@Mick
@Your Local Wild Child
@Kurb
@Weiss Schnee
@seularin
@BlushingTokki77 

This is hard. I feel like I'm forgetting people.
Uh, tell me if I did.


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 11, 2020)

This is my new favorite thread


----------



## seularin (Jul 11, 2020)

y'all r so sweet, brb, lemme go cry


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Jul 11, 2020)

seularin said:


> y'all r so sweet, brb, lemme go cry


I would never forgive myself if you did ;~;


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jul 11, 2020)

Flattered to be added to this list.  <3


----------



## lana. (Jul 11, 2020)

probably @Darcy94x and @Crash because they are always so sweet <3


----------



## milktae (Jul 12, 2020)

I don’t know many people on here but I think of @seularin @chocosongee and @Babo


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 12, 2020)

these days especially ive been really thankful for @seularin @Babo @ohare01 @milktae @xara   
the only ppl that have been putting a smile on my face and making everyday less boring


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> these days especially ive been really thankful for @seularin @Babo @ohare01 @milktae @xara
> the only ppl that have been putting a smile on my face and making everyday less boring


bb u have like half of my attention span just lmk


----------



## chocosongee (Jul 12, 2020)

@ everyone in this thread honestly


----------



## seularin (Jul 12, 2020)

lmao im glad i bumped the thread  wholesome hrs


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 12, 2020)

Reneezombie said:


> I love this thread! I’ll add @Darcy94x because I always see her doing nice things for others. @LilBabyDelirium for her wishing well thread and giveaways @Xeleron for being cool and @Hobowire for giving me an entire pirate outfit.





fennekins said:


> probably @Darcy94x and @Crash because they are always so sweet <3



you guys I am CRYING you are both so sweet thanks for tagging me

okay so my list
@Babo 
@Reneezombie 
@fennekins 
@Crash 
@*The Oakboro Mayor* 
@xara 
@Izuku Midoriya 
@Saiki Kusuo 
@jo_electric 
@jihux 
@Miharu 
@xTech 
@neoqueenserenity 
@Feferily 

there is probably more for sure but these are the top of my head. You guys always bring a smile to my face and are all so friendly within the tbt community


----------



## Xeleron (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm not super active, but I do have a handful of people I love interacting with on this forum, especially all the people in the Sheep thread ❤
You're the cool one @Reneezombie  , @Weiss Schnee I love seeing your excitement for bby Pietro , @Izuku Midoriya for creating The Anime Thread aka my home lol @icecreamcheese and @Hobowire for being such generous people, thank you for all the help with cataloguing!! Honorable mention to @Lattecakes @Mary @Lady Timpani for not getting tired of my replying to all their comments on the anime thread lol srry, I just get super into discussing anime. @Mayor Ng for being super polite, informational and just overall smart! @Crash You're also amazing and very generous! Sending wix vibes to you!~

Shout out the the most amazing, kind and polite artists @Peachmilk_ @Moo_Nieu @Blink.


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 12, 2020)

Gahhhh @Mayor Ng you too, you are AMAZING


----------



## Mayor Ng (Jul 12, 2020)

This thread is very sentimental! It's like a big gathering of TBTers and everyone's just complimenting and reminiscing over past memories and celebrating future ones!  I've met so many nice people and everyone is worthy to be named in this thread because the TBT community is just that pleasant!

First off, thank you @Xeleron for the tag and the compliments. I'm flattered and I also find pleasure in our discussions in the Anime thread as well as in other threads in Brewster's Cafe  Thank you @Darcy94x for the tag and the compliment. I got to know you from the Mental Health thread and I hope your recovery process is going well and continued love for your two lovely children! 

Next, since I spend majority of my time on the New Leaf area, I'll like to nominate some rather active and pleasant people that I interact with many times: @GuerreraD @canary:) @Lightspring. Honorary mentions (they've not been active for awhile): @RedTropicalPeachyFish @linlingling @Azrael. I would also like to mention @naraku44 for being a wonderful penpal on TBT since May 23, 2020 until today, our conversation is at 243 replies!

Last but not least, for the overall TBT experience, I like to read @xara compliments on What Do You Look Like? thread along with seeing her (forgive me for assuming your gender) everywhere in the forum  Another mention is @Izuku Midoriya whom you can also find everywhere in the forum and always welcoming new TBTers in the Introduction Board. I liked that the moderators are joining in with the discussions and interacting with the community and not just policing, @Vrisnem seem stern when moderating but humourous when conversing in the forum  There's countless more mentions and I'm sorry for not wanting to make this post lengthy but I want everyone here to know that TBT is made enjoyable and pleasant because of everyone and I hope this forum continues to be a happy place for everyone! Stay safe y'all!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 12, 2020)

And one last shout out to @yatsushiro  soooo generous and thoughtful!


----------



## hamster (Jul 12, 2020)

lol what is the point of these kinda threads its just people patting each other on the back also im waiting for someone to get upset cuz their name wasnt put on a big list also theres a bunch of compliment threads in the basement just go there?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



BlushingTokki77 said:


> W- w-hat about me


there it is


----------



## canary:) (Jul 12, 2020)

Thank you @Mayor Ng for mentioning my name in this thread. It is always nice to trade with you. You are always friendly and kind. 

I would like also to mention @RedTropicalPeachyFish . Even if she is longer active, without her help and support, I would not have been able to finish my main town canary (New Leaf). 

My next mention is @nodice, who is always generous and appreciative to people. I came to know her recently through trades.

I must say, it was very difficult to select few names, as people in this community are pleasant.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jul 12, 2020)

Thanks for tagging me! @Darcy94x

I would say all of the people here are nice!  I don't have to mention specific names.

The kindness here is highly contagious. It's making you want to give back more.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 12, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Oh frick I forgot some toooo
> @xara
> @MapleSilver
> @xTech
> ...


Woah! That's me!


----------



## pochy (Jul 12, 2020)

wow this thread is so sweet ;-; 
tysm for the tag @canary:)  !
you are always so kind and generous! it's always pleasant to interact with u! c:

i'd also like to mention @Mayor Ng , who's been such a help to me recently and is very generous towards all players! everybody on this forum is so nice! i have to agree with the above posters who've tagged most ppl (all of whom i recognize their names from seeing them interact so much with the community!!) i would've mentioned! you guys are all so caring and helpful!


----------



## Lightspring (Jul 12, 2020)

For me, I think a lot of people on here are very sweet. In fact, 99.9999% of the time on here I’ve had a positive experience. This site isn’t perfect but that’s okay, a reason why we should notice the others who care.
In the *New Horizons* Forum: I have yet to trade with anyone there, but a lot of people seem really nice and may overlap with the other categories I’m about to list.
In the *New Leaf* Forum: It’s a small number of us who still who trade here. @canary:), and @Mayor Ng are some of the nicest people who would always help out complete everyone’s New Leaf wishlist, including mine. @RedTropicalPeachyFish was one of the kindest and sweetest helpers, and I miss having her around. Though I haven’t directly interacted with this user, I would always see @RainbowFake34 giving away many rounds of villagers for free, which is very kind. @FranzTS is funny and humorous who is also very kind. @Tokkidokie is amazing at what she does and is overall a wonderful person to talk to.
In the *Museum* Forum: Every artist I’ve interacted with so far is so sweet and patient with the amount of commissions that they receive. I see other users always complimenting artists’ projects and cheering up beginning artists like me instead of bringing them down. This is a shoutout to every single artist on this forum, thank you. Thank you for your free art, your beautiful commissions, and your time. In particular, thank you @chocosongee, @SinnerTheCat, @Moo_Nieu, @xara, @seularin, @Mistreil, and others for your work and support of budding artists.
*Everywhere else*: This is personally my opinion, but thank you @Prisma, @Creame, and @anp11803 for being one of my first tbt friends. Prisma made free art for my mayor and was super duper generous, Creame had a beautiful New Leaf town, and anp11803 shared a birthday with me. All of you made me feel welcomed back in 2016-2017, and realize how great of a forum tbt is. Thank you to the mods, especially @Vrisnem for helping to sort out our problems. Thank you everyone.


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Rosie977 said:


> Ahh I can't believe it, thanks!
> Tbt is by far the nicest forum
> Alright let's see here...
> @ohare01
> ...


meeeeeeeeeeeee

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020

Oh yeah and
@LittleMissPanda 
@charlie_moo_ 
@Elle00


----------



## Rosie977 (Jul 12, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> meeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> ...


Fixed, sorry about that!


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 12, 2020)

Whoops! Forgot
@Mknts tea 
@Mmblu24242 
@SirSean


----------



## SirSean (Jul 12, 2020)

BlushingTokki77 said:


> Whoops! Forgot
> @Mknts tea
> @Mmblu24242
> @SirSean



Wow I feel honoured ☺


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 12, 2020)

@RedTropicalPeachyFish 
@Dawnpiplup 
@Vrisnem
@Mairmalade 
@toadsworthy 
@ellarella 
@ZebraQueen 
@Idfldnsndt 
@Kaioin 
@Seroja 
@dizzy bone 
@Capeet 
@BluebearL  #peegang
@KaydeeKrunk 
@Mary 
@ThatOneMarshalFangirl 
@Shadowboo 

y'all are amazing and if i forgot someone quote me about it


----------



## N e s s (Jul 12, 2020)

@Byngo is literally THE SWEETEST tbt member EVER on THIS SITE I have EVER MET! <33333


----------



## michealsmells (Jul 12, 2020)

LITERALLY HAVENT MET A SINGLE BAD EGG ON HERE JUST SAYIN!!

But I gotta say @Miharu. Shes just always there and willing to help!! I can always trust that the things she sells in her shops are genuine (which is a LIFESAVER on the internet) and that she'll reply quick and make trading easy!!

On top of that, she's just so dang sweet! Like I cant count how many times I've seen her around sneakily trying to nab collectibles for friends, or happily supporting artists who swear she doesn't need to pay her dime (because of her previous boundless generosity). She also LITERALLY got an award for being the nicest member of 2019.

And I could write several paragraphs about OTHER members of the community. I feel bad that I didn't! But I love this forum everyone's so nice and just c:


----------



## Kurb (Jul 12, 2020)

Who is @ing me here


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

@Crash wins this thread. They haven't stopped gifting collectables to people and spreading the love.  My new Ruby collectable is thanks to them.


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 12, 2020)

TheodoreCottontail said:


> @Crash wins this thread. They haven't stopped gifting collectables to people and spreading the love.  My new Ruby collectable is thanks to them.


Oh hey wait a second!! (lol they bought it from me)

Glad she went to a good home <3


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (Jul 12, 2020)

painchri589 said:


> Oh hey wait a second!! (lol they bought it from me)
> 
> Glad she went to a good home <3


Oh snap I thought they just had the collectable already! I didn't realized they paid for it and gifted it to me    But yes I will always keep Ruby lol.


----------



## seliph (Jul 12, 2020)

mogyay said:


> maru chan and prayingmantis


um i cant believe u didn't mention me a year b4 we met???? wtf


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jul 12, 2020)

As well intentioned and genuinely nice this thread is; it doesn’t really sit well with me. It’s kind of toxic because everyone on this forum deserves to be on here and naming people out individually can cause people to get their feelings hurt. My initial reaction was to add people I didn’t see recently listed and that kind of just added to the problem. There are tons of people that should be here and I’m shocked that I didn’t see listed, but I don’t feel comfortable pinging them plus I would be here all day.


----------



## Jacob (Jul 12, 2020)

I refuse to believe im viewing the same threads i read 5 years ago

	Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020



mogyay said:


> maru chan and prayingmantis


ok


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Jul 12, 2020)

Kurb said:


> Who is @ing me here


lmao it was me cause your a cool person


----------



## mogyay (Jul 12, 2020)

@Jacob & @seliph i would die for both of u but i think we all know none of us would ever be considered sweet LOL


----------



## seliph (Jul 12, 2020)

mogyay said:


> @Jacob & @seliph i would die for both of u but i think we all know none of us would ever be considered sweet LOL


ur right im spicy


----------



## epona (Jul 12, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I refuse to believe im viewing the same threads i read 5 years ago
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 12, 2020
> 
> ...



feel that i saw this earlier and spent 2 hours in a 2014 'favorite tbt members' clickhole


to remain on topic i don't have any special mentions bc everyone on tbt is sweet these days. i actually find it a bit unnerving


----------



## Mick (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm honoured to be tagged in this and I'm actually a little scared to post here too because I'll probably forget someone. I've met so many friendly people on here it's insane

Like @Gaby who I met on here like 6 years ago and who I still exchange items and ideas with in-game
And @Luciaaaa who, after I said I could not trade art because I had already said yes to another offer, visited to donate art to me anyway
And I could probably find more people like that in my conversations too...

But also all the basement dwellers that regularly put up with me, in no particular order
If your name is not below here then yes, you too

@seularin
@ohare01 
@MapleSilver 
@Seastar 
@Clockwise 
@Saltyy 
@BlushingTokki77 
@Kurb 
@Rosie977 
@ForeverALoan 
@Weiss Schnee 

(I just realised I will be summoning all of you here at once and I love the idea of that)


----------



## Zura (Jul 12, 2020)

So list of your favorites are welcome here again? Last time we did those I was told people were offended they weren't in people's lists so we had to stop 

I don't have any current favorites rn but @Miharu, @MasterM64, @Zane and @Mimi Cheems are pretty cool!


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

Dae Min


----------



## Damniel (Jul 12, 2020)

one time @Aerious called me ugly in the DMs and our friendship has bloomed ever since :heartlemon:


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jul 12, 2020)

Hmm... @Miharu, @Blink., @Mairmalade, @Shinigamii, @ellarella (my pal-o-nomial), @Oldcatlady, @NoUsernameHere, @gobby, @MasterM64 anddd @Zura 

Thanks for putting up w/ my annoying self I love y’all


----------



## Dim (Jul 12, 2020)

lol no offense but some of you have really long lists and only joined this site like a few months ago. Unless you are really connecting to this community better than I am

anyways, wanna mention more ppl who've been really kind to me over the years

@Izuku Midoriya
@ZekkoXCX
@Bcat
@NoUsernameHere 
@Zura
@xSuperMario64x 
@ThatOneMarshalFangirl
@raeyoung 
@Issi
@Jessy_Azran
@Dawnpiplup
@toadsworthy
@Soda Fox

My apologies if I forgot anyone


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 13, 2020)

Honestly, my previous post here is five years old and a lot has changed for me since then.  I literally can’t pick anymore, so I’ve said this before and I’ll say it again.  I appreciate everyone on this site a lot and love this forum so so so much.  It’s the best forum I’ve ever been on, which I think is why I always come back to it.  I enjoy reading everyone’s posts and seeing all kinds of different perspectives on things.  Just know that if you’re a member of these forums, I appreciate you


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 13, 2020)

@FreeHelium we met in a pretty toxic community as far as it goes and we both met again in this nice one! All stories have a happy ending lol

@Shyria For giving me gold nuggets on my birthday <3

@btlboxer for also giving me a present on my birthday!

@Bethboj For reaching out to me about Del and offering to invite him from a mystery island just for me!

@ACNH flower watering community for the fun we had whole doing the watering exchange, although I dont know if they have TBT accounts

And lots of people from the New Leaf era who I played with or helped me get my villagers.

Thanks for the memories and fun experiences!


----------



## paleogamer11 (Jul 13, 2020)

I probably am one of if not the nicest person on the forums.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jul 13, 2020)

I’d be here all day trying to list the sweetest tbt members on here because I’ve generally had a pleasant experience with all of you, folks! I would feel bad if I left out anyone I’ve had good experience with so huge thanks to the good side of the community!


----------



## Aerious (Jul 13, 2020)

one time i said @Damniel called me ugly in the dms and he asked "was i wrong tho?" and i knew it was meant to be


----------



## Lavamaize (Jul 13, 2020)

In all honestly, everyone on TBT is pretty sweet!

If I had to pick a few out the bunch, I would say the sweetest member would be @RedTropicalPeachyFish, and @BluebearL !


----------



## ForeverALoan (Jul 13, 2020)

@Rosie977 @Saltyy @Seastar @BlushingTokki77 @ohare01 

thank you for mentioning me i just saw this I love you guys


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 16, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> In all honestly, everyone on TBT is pretty sweet!
> 
> If I had to pick a few out the bunch, I would say the sweetest member would be @RedTropicalPeachyFish, and @BluebearL !



Thank you vm this is such a kind mention!

There are many sweet TBT members, there are a couple I would mention if they were still active but here are just a few:
YunaMoon, Sheilaa, Lavamaize, ThatOneMarshalFanGirl and *The Oakboro Mayor*


----------



## SpiritofAce (Jul 16, 2020)

SpiritOfAce is rather sweet.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Jul 16, 2020)

SpiritofAce said:


> SpiritOfAce is rather sweet.



And quite humble, apparently. 

Also not gonna list names because I'd hate to leave anyone out, honestly everyone here is very kind and supportive and I'm really glad to have joined the forums to have met ya'll


----------



## milktae (Jul 16, 2020)

I think @SinnerTheCat is also rly sweet doing free art for others


----------

